# My response to a recent report that my service was not up to par



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

_The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._

Frickin' paxholes.

Thanks. Rant over.


----------



## tropegdirb (Sep 11, 2018)

I feel your pain, I’m not a fan of store pickups....maybe you should have tipped her $3.00 when she got out of your car, then you would have atleast gotten a thank you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stay away from Target, Walmart and grocery store pick ups.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Stay away from Target, Walmart and grocery store pick ups.


This.

They almost never tip and god forbid that one of there plastic bags shift even a hair because they will flag you for poor driving.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._
> 
> Frickin' paxholes.
> 
> Thanks. Rant over.


What was the report you got?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I was nailed with that the other night. First day of the new app. Then the pax wanted a return trip. I gave in and got dinged for service......


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

teh744 said:


> I was nailed with that the other night. First day of the new app. Then the pax wanted a return trip. I gave in and got dinged for service......


Can you post the message. Curious to see it


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ok... service quality


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._
> 
> Frickin' paxholes.
> 
> Thanks. Rant over.


Sounds like your paxhole's grocery bill was higher than expected, infant was extra fussy, and/or the pax is just a flat out bi-otch, and wanted a comp'd ride.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Stay away from Target, Walmart and grocery store pick ups.


Sometimes they turn into significant fares.

I picked up a guy from Wal-Mart the other day. He had no groceries, and I drove him to a business park/complex. It was a $20+ fare---no kidding.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Sometimes they turn into significant fares.
> 
> I picked up a guy from Wal-Mart the other day. He had no groceries, and I drove him to a business park/complex. It was a $20+ fare---no kidding.


Extremely rare.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

teh744 said:


> Ok... service quality


I laugh at crap like this (the stupid emails, not your post)...you better step your game up next time to earn that $4 fare and no tip. Ask Perrier for his superior insight on providing better service.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

now we know why they took the address/location away from the ping screen, we love the surprise uber gives us when you find out only once you arrive its a costco run or a high school cancel fest...... I dream of the day the location is on the ping screen

does anyone have a screenshot of what the list of complaints riders have to choose from, and once you check the box do you have to leave a comment????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I got wise to pings for pick ups at places like Walmart's, I go to the WM parking lot on the far side and sit for 5 minutes and collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

teh744 said:


> Ok... service quality


Must be a boilerplate as I got the same exact one and certainly undeserved. I am always polite unless the passenger gives me a reason not to be and I don't go near sensitive subjects. Seems to me that any low ratings and "issues" I've had have come from 3-4 dollar trips which adds injury to insult as well.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

To me this is a very vague, generic complaint.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that.


All too often, the answer is right there in the post.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I got wise to pings for pick ups at places like Walmart's, I go to the WM parking lot on the far side and sit for 5 minutes and collect the cancellation fee.


I had one of my Lyft trips turn south at wal mart last week... took the rider to the online pick up.... 20 min wait.....


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

now we know why they took the address/location away from the ping screen, we love the surprise uber gives us when you find out only once you arrive its a costco run or a high school cancel fest...... I dream of the day the location is on the ping screen

I know where ALL the Wal-marts and other stores are in my territory. Don't need the address. Seeing the pin on map tells me when to DECLINE.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? _


I think that was fairly well done. You explained the issues inherent in a trip like that well. Perhaps a note on how allowing pax to ding your ratings on trips like this actually disincentivises you from taking these trips on which you make very little money, and that noticing after the trip that they (uber/lyft) made as much money as you did, if not more for that run, completely demoralizes you, and makes you want to cancel all such trips before even starting them.



tropegdirb said:


> I feel your pain, I'm not a fan of store pickups....maybe you should have tipped her $3.00 when she got out of your car, then you would have atleast gotten a thank you.


"He gave me sub par service on my half mile ride, with tepid water, only one variety of hard candy, no washcloth to clean my hands, and then to add insult to injury that hot mess only gave me a three dollar tip...my last driver gave me five dollars and five stars!!!! Fire this driver now!"


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._
> 
> Frickin' paxholes.
> 
> Thanks. Rant over.


Glad that at least you know what to do next time.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> now we know why they took the address/location away from the ping screen, we love the surprise uber gives us when you find out only once you arrive its a costco run or a high school cancel fest...... I dream of the day the location is on the ping screen
> 
> does anyone have a screenshot of what the list of complaints riders have to choose from, and once you check the box do you have to leave a comment????


The way a driver dresses is one complaint.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> Glad that at least you know what to do next time.


Sometimes these store pickups work out well, and there is little to transport in the way of store items/groceries. 

I just can't accept, then cancel a trip like this and leave someone stranded.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

How can you tell which pax it was?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> How can you tell which pax it was?


If I had two (or three) Uber trips (and the rest with Lyft) that day, the one with the most stress and where I mentioned to the husband, that his wife didn't acknowledge and thank me.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> If I had two (or three) Uber trips (and the rest with Lyft) that day, the one with the most stress and where I mentioned to the husband, that his wife didn't acknowledge and thank me.


Wait what I missed that part.. you told pax's hubs on her?

That's definitely the one Lmao


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

teh744 said:


> Ok... service quality











What is your rating? I admire the none five stars probably means that you don't put up with a lot of bull from the paxholes. Anytime you are real with riders and try to explain why you have to do the things we do to not lose money they sometimes take it personal.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> View attachment 259500
> 
> 
> What is your rating? I admire the none five stars probably means that you don't put up with a lot of bull from the paxholes. Anytime you are real with riders and try to explain why you have to do the things we do to not lose money they sometimes take it personal.


You can figure it out by what he posted

4.79

If I did it right, I'm doing it without paper lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I just can't accept, then cancel a trip like this and leave someone stranded.


No one is stranded... both Uber and Lyft have more drivers than they need. Another driver will come along and get abused by them very soon.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No one is stranded... both Uber and Lyft have more drivers than they need. Another driver will come along and get abused by them very soon.


This.

I took a Lyft a few weeks ago. I was shocked when the driver said he drove 22 mins to get my short fare(I wasn't paying attention to where the driver was coming from)-then he said it was the 4th call like that of the morning.

He was only a week or 2 into driving. He acted like he was forced to take every call.

I actually got a bit fired up: "Why in the *bleep* did you take my call!? You don't take any ping unless it makes you money, dude! "

He proceeded to tell me all the ways he has been stepped on in ant fashion.

I gave him a relatively large tip; but I wasn't about to compensate 100% for his learning curve/stupidity.

There will ALWAYS be someone new to take the crap calls.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I think the problem is when the pax requests the ride, it notes the pickup location and it doesn't auto-populate as it being from a retail store. However, if you request ride and _*edit*_ the pickup location (ex. pax launches app, it says 12345 5th street...pax thinks, "that's wrong! I'm at Wal-Mart!" and then proceeds to change the pickup location) it will show the name of the location when you pick up the pax.

Nevertheless, it is wise to know your area. If you can see that it a pickup at one of these bottom-feeding locations from a half-mile away, either cancel, hide in the lot for 5 minutes, or pick up for an arduous, soul crushing ride.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Did the baby at least have a car seat?
If I pull up to Walmart and see more than 3 bags of groceries I cancel. If it's Pool I charge them if it's X I don't.
I learned early on not to take someone with a whole cart of groceries. It's a waste of time to load and unload. And they expect you to help and don't tip. They also don't go far. I got a 1 star when I simply unloaded the groceries to the curb, instead of bringing them in. That was the last time I ever picked up someone with lots of groceries 3 years ago.
It's obvious that someone taking Uber with a little kid from a grocery store very likely made some bad decisions in life to get her to this point. I believe that someone shouldn't have kids if they can't even afford a car.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No one is stranded... both Uber and Lyft have more drivers than they need. Another driver will come along and get abused by them very soon.


OK, but what about increasing your cancellation rate with Uber? I think that they there are less likely to give you more pings.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Did the baby at least have a car seat?


The baby was in a bassinette.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> The baby was in a bassinette.


So, unstrapped in a small bed that only newborn babies under 3 months use? NOT a car seat?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> So, unstrapped in a small bed that only newborn babies under 3 months use? NOT a car seat?


Strapped in a bassinette.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Strapped in a bassinette.


I've never seen a basinette with straps.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I've never seen a basinette with straps.


The seatbelt was threaded through the bassinette.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> The seatbelt was threaded through the bassinette.


Oh jeez. That's terrible.


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._
> 
> Frickin' paxholes.
> 
> Thanks. Rant over.


Treat support like a pissed off customer, and they will try to hold on to you like a customer. I told them I make you $2K/month, and I cost you $0, I'm better than a rental house, go ahead fire me, your loss, got phone calls off the hook. I told them to stop sending complaints, no mote complaints.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> The seatbelt was threaded through the bassinette.


When you say bassinette do you mean a car seat? Or literally a crib?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ezridax said:


> When you say bassinette do you mean a car seat? Or literally a crib?




Something like that. ^ The base and wheels detach from the top.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Something like that. ^ The base and wheels detach from the top.


Oh hell no. They need a car seat or no trip!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> View attachment 259500
> 
> 
> What is your rating? I admire the none five stars probably means that you don't put up with a lot of bull from the paxholes. Anytime you are real with riders and try to explain why you have to do the things we do to not lose money they sometimes take it personal.


Oh yea, sometimes I can't hold back.....


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> now we know why they took the address/location away from the ping screen, we love the surprise uber gives us when you find out only once you arrive its a costco run or a high school cancel fest...... I dream of the day the location is on the ping screen
> 
> does anyone have a screenshot of what the list of complaints riders have to choose from, and once you check the box do you have to leave a comment????


Here's a screenshot of what riders see, they cannot leave a comment, 
many of us get confused on these reports, uber does not ask for specific reasons, they have their own terms for each field, which can differ from the riders view, 
Riders do not have to select an issue that went wrong, many don't even realize you can select an individual item, reason why we don't get more of these reports in app,

Driver will get a report in his/her app, if rider rates 3stars and under, and the report the driver gets doesn't necessary mean it's accurate, as many times I've gotton reports like the two I got this week, and wondered what they actually mean, I'm a highly rated driver, uber have never asked me for my feedback so how does uber claim highly rated drivers told them, if they don't ask


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Classified said:


> Here's a screenshot of what riders see, they cannot leave a comment,
> many of us get confused on these reports, uber does not ask for specific reasons, they have their own terms for each field, which can differ from the riders view,
> Riders do not have to select an issue that went wrong, many don't even realize you can select an individual item, reason why we don't get more of these reports in app,
> 
> ...


Its funny how the complaints change on the screen depending on what stars they rate so only 3 stars and below they show us. ..... System is weird


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Classified said:


> Here's a screenshot of what riders see, they cannot leave a comment,
> many of us get confused on these reports, uber does not ask for specific reasons, they have their own terms for each field, which can differ from the riders view,
> Riders do not have to select an issue that went wrong, many don't even realize you can select an individual item, reason why we don't get more of these reports in app,
> 
> ...


They don't even give the same reasons for the person to be dissatisfied under every star. Bad pickup is only an option for 1 or 3 stars. What a flipping joke.



Classified said:


> Here's a screenshot of what riders see, they cannot leave a comment,
> many of us get confused on these reports, uber does not ask for specific reasons, they have their own terms for each field, which can differ from the riders view,
> Riders do not have to select an issue that went wrong, many don't even realize you can select an individual item, reason why we don't get more of these reports in app,
> 
> ...


Also this driving verbiage is completely different from what is on my screen. Mine says something like, some people may have different perceptions of harsh braking or speeding up to make a yellow light. Our top rated rivers follow the rules of the road.

Which is useless. Like, driving. You don't like my driving because it's too slow? Too fast? You don't like that I used one hand to steer while I adjusted my seat? Absolutely useless feedback.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

teh744 said:


> Ok... service quality


56 4* or lower rides in last 500 sounds like you kinda a drivehole!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

They mix up the words and change words for different country's, I use uber regularly, and every month or so it's a different list of options, sometimes you don't even see the add compliment feature,

When I asked uber about reports, they say they can't give a proper reason as they don't know and can't say which trip it's from, when rider selects an option it doesn't ask for a exact reason what went wrong,
Unless they go into the help menu and then can give a specific reason, many don't though


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Enigma247 said:


> 56 4* or lower rides in last 500 sounds like you kinda a drivehole!


Yes I am..... when pax throw dirt my way I give it back and then some...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Got ping from costco the other day... as I drive closer I see this person holding a cellphone and head moving around erratically like a bird, next to one of those giant costco carts filled up to the top.... I immediately went for cancel trip... they spotted me, with a look of excitement that turned into a disappointment as I drove by without slight acknowledgement. In the rear view mirror I could see the confused face looking up and down between my car and the cell phone.

No way am I playing hauling harry in the busy as heck costco entrance... no matter how lucrative the ride could have been. Say no to grocery runs.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Got ping from costco the other day... as I drive closer I see this person holding a cellphone and head moving around erratically like a bird, next to one of those giant costco carts filled up to the top.... I immediately went for cancel trip... they spotted me, with a look of excitement that turned into a disappointment as I drove by without slight acknowledgement. In the rear view mirror I could see the confused face looking up and down between my car and the cell phone.
> 
> No way am I playing hauling harry in the busy as heck costco entrance... no matter how lucrative the ride could have been. Say no to grocery runs.


Two Sundays I was caught in one of those online pickups at Walmart. Terrible ride, had to wait 25 min until thier stuff was brought out.....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

teh744 said:


> Two Sundays I was caught in one of those online pickups at Walmart. Terrible ride, had to wait 25 min until thier stuff was brought out.....


No you didn't. You chose to. Now you never will again.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah dude drive away lol


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Did the baby at least have a car seat?
> If I pull up to Walmart and see more than 3 bags of groceries I cancel. If it's Pool I charge them if it's X I don't.
> I learned early on not to take someone with a whole cart of groceries. It's a waste of time to load and unload. And they expect you to help and don't tip. They also don't go far. I got a 1 star when I simply unloaded the groceries to the curb, instead of bringing them in. That was the last time I ever picked up someone with lots of groceries 3 years ago.
> It's obvious that someone taking Uber with a little kid from a grocery store very likely made some bad decisions in life to get her to this point. I believe that someone shouldn't have kids if they can't even afford a car.


if the pax orders a pool, and has bags of groceries, I tell them "I'm sorry, but your discounted pool ride entitles you to ONE SEAT - and whatever you can fit on your lap."

they're like, "why! all the other cars take my groceries" - which is probably true.

same with Ikea. people order pools, then expect to load my backseat up with supplies and parts.

WRONG

putting all that crap in my backseat would be taking up all the other passengers sitting space.

don't give me shit, either, Nick. Sometimes pools are necessary when it's slow!


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I got wise to pings for pick ups at places like Walmart's, I go to the WM parking lot on the far side and sit for 5 minutes and collect the cancellation fee.


Hopefully you are kidding, otherwise you are a total scumbag and need to be deactivated.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wraiththe said:


> Hopefully you kidding, otherwise you are a total scumbag and need to be deactivated.


 After driving some people from WM who expect you to load and unload there crap you would be jaded too.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Yeah dude drive away lol


Tough to drive away with the riders family in the car.....


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Stay away from Target, Walmart and grocery store pick ups.


exactly

roll up to walmart with a family of four waiting

they have 3 carts of food

takes 10 minutes to load

they live 2 miles away

total time 30 minutes for $2.85

total slavery

run away as fast as you can



teh744 said:


> To me this is a very vague, generic complaint.


are you stupid?

uber sucks, pays slave wages

wait until you are hit by another car

insurance is fake

no rental car - no lost wages

deductible is a month's income



Ezridax said:


> When you say bassinette do you mean a car seat? Or literally a crib?


uber lost $5 billion last year while owners got rich

largest losses of any company in us history

run away now while you can


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> After driving some people from WM who expect you to load and unload there crap you would be jaded too.


If that's how you feel, simply stop taking pings from those places. No need to scam people.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I might have to cancel on 3 carts of food... would not fit in my car. LOL


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

teh744 said:


> I was nailed with that the other night. First day of the new app. Then the pax wanted a return trip. I gave in and got dinged for service......


I just got one of these too. First time ever. Can't think of a single rider that warranted it. Is this a hit new category they can choose or something .?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> _The mother and account holder of this small family, did not acknowledge me, say hello or thank me. It was a laborsome trip: it involved loading her infant, and store-bought items at Target. Additionally, it was raining and they were not ready to be picked up when I arrived. I had to scramble when they were finally ready because there is no pickup area at Target; otherwise I would block traffic. It's not fair that she/they should write a report about how service was lacking. I know of many drivers who would refuse a ride request like that. What were they expecting from a trip that was LESS THAN 1/2 of a mile (!), and involved all of the loading and unloading? Thank you._
> 
> Frickin' paxholes.
> 
> Thanks. Rant over.


You lost me at Target. NEVER pick up Target pax, or walmart, walgreens, cvs or whatever other grocery type store.



LyftNewbie10 said:


> Sometimes they turn into significant fares.
> 
> I picked up a guy from Wal-Mart the other day. He had no groceries, and I drove him to a business park/complex. It was a $20+ fare---no kidding.


More like rarely. Plus, with that $20 ride, did you have a long drive back to civilization, or did you get another fare quickly?



exSuperShuttle said:


> now we know why they took the address/location away from the ping screen, we love the surprise uber gives us when you find out only once you arrive its a costco run or a high school cancel fest...... I dream of the day the location is on the ping screen
> 
> I know where ALL the Wal-marts and other stores are in my territory. Don't need the address. Seeing the pin on map tells me when to DECLINE.


You can still see the general location on the map before you start driving. Know your city and school locations, shopping centers, etc. Barring that, if you pull up on a shitshow like that, just keep driving and cancel. Then log off to miss their repeat request.



teh744 said:


> I had one of my Lyft trips turn south at wal mart last week... took the rider to the online pick up.... 20 min wait.....


That's a new deal, worth notifying the rider up front that you will only wait 2 minutes. Otherwise, they'll have to request another Lyft and beat it the hell out of there.



Mista T said:


> No one is stranded... both Uber and Lyft have more drivers than they need. Another driver will come along and get abused by them very soon.


I'm pretty sure with that driver, when it comes to S&M, he's the M.



RoWode12 said:


> So, unstrapped in a small bed that only newborn babies under 3 months use? NOT a car seat?


He has to be a troll. No one is THAT stupid!



LyftNewbie10 said:


> The seatbelt was threaded through the bassinette.


It would still not be a legal and safe car seat.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> You lost me at Target. NEVER pick up Target pax, or walmart, walgreens, cvs or whatever other grocery type store.


I disagree. I think you are branding those folks. At least 40% (for me/my experience) of the time, those pickups result in significant fares and not too much in the way of unloading/loading groceries.



melusine3 said:


> More like rarely. Plus, with that $20 ride, did you have a long drive back to civilization, or did you get another fare quickly?.


Yes, I did. I was in Tacoma, WA and it in the morning of a work day (M-F).



melusine3 said:


> It would still not be a legal and safe car seat.


OK.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Enigma247 said:


> 56 4* or lower rides in last 500 sounds like you kinda a drivehole!


I had a stretch there when I had some difficult riders.... when they treat me like crap, I give it right back.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Extremely rare.


Agree....had the same though. Executive visiting the store. Took her back to her hotel 12 miles away. All highway.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I made a walmart pickup once. Uneventful trip, about 30 minutes. Next day the guy calls me on my cell (should not be allowed to do this). He wants to know if he left a book in the car. I check the car (even though I check each night) and nothing there. He then has the nerve to say I should pick him up and take him back to Walmart for free to see if it is there. His reasoning was it was my fault for not thoroughly checking the area around him. No way. Besides he lived a good 45 minutes from my house. Of course he then 1 stars me and gives a complaint about professionalism.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> I made a walmart pickup once. Uneventful trip, about 30 minutes. Next day the guy calls me on my cell (should not be allowed to do this). He wants to know if he left a book in the car. I check the car (even though I check each night) and nothing there. He then has the nerve to say I should pick him up and take him back to Walmart for free to see if it is there. His reasoning was it was my fault for not thoroughly checking the area around him. No way. Besides he lived a good 45 minutes from my house. Of course he then 1 stars me and gives a complaint about professionalism.


Sometimes Walmart pickups can be ok but I've had enough shit pickups there that I cancel unless it's really slow.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Drive by and hide out. Wait 5 minutes and collect the no show fee.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> If that's how you feel, simply stop taking pings from those places. No need to scam people.


It's not scamming people, it's the other way around, people are scamming drivers.
WM people know very well that the cost of an Uber ride with all their crappola is scamming drivers, they admit that and laugh in your face for being stupid to put up with it for a couple of bucks.
College students are the worse, they call for an Uber to go less then a mile, lazy and entitled brats. On top of that Uber's cheats drivers on those fares.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not scamming people, it's the other way around, people are scamming drivers.


Uber tells drivers the rates and they willingly drive for those rates. I'm not condoning the rates, but you can't call that scamming, especially on the part of the pax. On the other hand telling someone you're going to pick them up, then hiding from them to get a cancellation fee is scamming. I'm sure you'd be really happy if you ordered some furniture from a company, and they sent a delivery guy who tapped on your door with a feather at 3am then returned it and charged a cancellation fee because you didn't answer the door. Then when you called them they told you they don't make enough from selling the furniture, so that's what they do.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

teh744 said:


> To me this is a very vague, generic complaint.


It's a stupid complaint. What is it PAX are expecting? I've gotten a few myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I deliver pizza.
Everyone is Happy to see me !

I get TIPS !

Lots of cash !


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Do these reports drop off after a certain amount of time? I got one a few weeks back--may have been a rebound from ewr. But it seemed to disappear after a week. I may have gotten a 4* . I don't have anything less than 4*; 619 trips, 403 5*, 11 4*


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

DRB720 said:


> Do these reports drop off after a certain amount of time? I got one a few weeks back--may have been a rebound from ewr. But it seemed to disappear after a week. I may have gotten a 4* . I don't have anything less than 4*; 619 trips, 403 5*, 11 4*


They disappear form your app after a week or so yeah. The only ones that really follow you are major ones like safety violations. Get multiple ones of those and you get deactivated..the reports like "pickup experience" or "service quality" don't really matter and are just informational .The important thing is to keep your overall rating above like a 4.6 and not get too many "drunk driving" reports..btw if you ever get one of those I recommend going to your nearest police station and explaining what happened and asking for a sobriety check. If they won't do it go to the next nearest one.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

DRB720 said:


> Do these reports drop off after a certain amount of time? I got one a few weeks back--may have been a rebound from ewr. But it seemed to disappear after a week. I may have gotten a 4* . I don't have anything less than 4*; 619 trips, 403 5*, 11 4*


 I heard they go on your credit score now


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> I heard they go on your credit score now


That is true. Also, they contact your high school principal to get them added to your permanent record.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm screwed!!!


----------

